# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Gaming avatars, Roblox Corporation, San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Roblox Corporation

"Roblox Avatar Expansion"

October 24, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Roblox Exclusive WWE WrestleMania Avatars

Published on Apr 5, 2019




> Roblox is stepping into the ring with WWE, and just in time for WrestleMania this Sunday too! From April 5th through May 3rd, you can get exclusive virtual items and avatar bundles featuring your favorite WWE Superstars: Roman Reigns, Becky Lynch, Xavier Woods, and Seth Rollins!


"Step into the Ring with WWE WrestleMania Superstars"

April 5, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Future of avatar | RDC 2019

Published on Aug 11, 2019




> An in-depth overview of the new technologies, developer capabilities, and player experiences currently in development and planned for Roblox avatars over the next couple of years.
> 
> What’s RDC?
> The Roblox Developers Conference (RDC) is an invite-only event where top Roblox developers and creators gather together to celebrate community achievements and learn about Roblox’s latest announcements. This event is designed to empower you and your fellow Roblox developers with the resources, best practices, and connections to help accelerate the success of your game.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Fashion Collaborations Drive The Metaverse: Meet Rook Vanguard, The Roblox Creator Behind The Gucci Garden"

by Cathy Hackl
July 13, 2021

----------


## Airicist

"Public Live: The Rise of the Metaverse and What it Means for Facebook, Match Group, and Square"

July 12, 2021

----------

